# Ben's pool adventures



## Pammie

Love the little hop into the pool in video 2! So cute!
Ben is very cute!


----------



## ang.suds

Aww Ben, you've got it made cutie pie!


----------



## Doug

Ha ha!
So remarkably handsome even when he's soaking wet!
I love the look on his face as he takes that leap 
Such a lucky boy.


----------



## swishywagga

We love you Benny Boy, so glad you have mastered the pool!


----------



## pb2b

I too love the hop in the pool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Seeing all these videos of the pups in the pools is really making me want to get a pool! I loved how he's going after the water and trying to bite it! LOL.


----------



## swhome247

Great job. Chase (10 months) just went into my neighbor's pool for the second time. This time, he actually kept his bottom up and used all four legs. It was great. He's now swimming well and constantly jumping in. We have to make him stop when we know he's out of breath. He, on the other hand, doesn't want to. I have videos I should upload to Vimeo or something and share too. Great video. glad you shared!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What fun!

I'd love to have a pool too.


----------



## Karen519

*Ben*

Your Ben is a beautiful boy and he REALLY loves the pool!!


----------



## Wendy427

What a cutie! Love how he bites the water!


----------



## craigieboy90

Looks like great fun, so jealous would love a pool like that.


----------



## *Laura*

Ben looks so cute jumping in the water. He looks like he's having a great time


----------



## swishywagga

I think we have to call that the Benny Flop!, he's come a long way since dipping one paw in the water!


----------



## Lightning the retriever

*I'm new here, and need some help!*

Hello! Your dogs are just gorgeous! I recently sighed up a few minutes ago (July 17th 2014 3:27 PM) and I need some help. Would you like to tell me how to set a profile picture, and start a thread? Thank you! ☺


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you all.

Starting a thread is easy, just go to which ever area of the forum you want to post in and click on 'new thread' at the top left hand side of the page.
Profile photo is hard to explain. You have to go to 'private messages' and you see a menu on the left hand side and click on "adding an avatar' I believe. That should talk you through it.


----------



## MercyMom

I love the way he bites at the water! It's so cute!


----------



## abradshaw71

So cute! He loves his pool.


----------



## cgriffin

Well, Ben has come a long way - he does not need the steps anymore to jump into the pool. He is doing the dock diving into the pool now 

He will be heart broken when I have to close the pool for winter!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I love the video! He looks so happy swimming in his own pool and I got a big kick out of him diving in!


----------



## *Laura*

Ben sure loves the water. Wow what a great jump. He's so enthusiastic!! He will be sad for sure when you close your pool


----------



## swishywagga

That's definitely Ben's best dive so far, let's hope your weather stays good so he can have just a few more wonderful splashes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The judges have ruled, it's a perfect 10!

Great video, he's so much fun to watch.


----------



## AlanK

I am thinking young Ben is living in doggy heaven.  GReat pooch you have there!.

You are much braver than I am. I closed my pool a couple of weeks ago and much further south..... BRRR  lol


----------

